

HN/YC BBQ today - catch23
http://anyvite.com/events/home/lld60cypag

======
byrneseyeview
Hm. When I saw that the link was to something on ycombinator.com, it looked
like it might have been endorsed by YC. Perhaps this should be changed, to
prevent abuse -- links to something on news.yc could be treated like 'ask YC'
comments.

------
litewulf
I just left awhile ago. Wanted to say thanks to those that organized it and
showed up.

